# dvd-ram driver not reading anything



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

ive searched the site for this problem and can't find a solution, my disc driver wont read anything, this only started happening a while ago, this is a default driver so any help 

k thx bai


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

go into device manager to see if there are any yellow exclamation marks

start>control panel>system>hardware>device manager


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

I did that, there are no yellow warnings, the driver says its working properly, ive reinstalled it


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

i had a problem where my drive would not read any of my burned discs-found out i had a batch of about 30 out of 50 were faulty

Does it not read any discs whatsoever?

Have you tried unplugging the drive and reconnecting it?

Can you try another ide cable?

Does it read your original xp disc when you insert it?

click on "add hardware" in control panel to see if windows finds any missing drivers for you

sometimes if you get corrupt drivers it makes sense to reinstall the mobo chipset-did you try this?


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

its my built in drive, its not reading any type of disc, so its not faulty discs, and ive reinstalled it many times


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

is the dvd showing up in "my computer" and in BIOS?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320553/en-us


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

that didnt help, thanks for the help anyway


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have not said if you are seeing it in the bios


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know how to get there, if you could help that would be great


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...ios-articles/122271-how-enter-bios-setup.html


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

yea i tried every way to get to BIOS for toshiba, and none of them worked, this is a laptop by the way, and the notebook one didnt work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to newer models
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

its on the BIOS and its enabled, PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K16A-(SM) is what it reads, and i have a problem with my external one which ive been trying to use since i have got these problems, and the discs are not working correctly, they lag out while watching them, andy help is good help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ryan,

To rule out a Windows problem, try running a system restore to before you had this problem.

Start > (All) Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

thats the first thing i did when i ran into this problem


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Then it is unlikely it is a Windows issue. Do you have a lenses cleaning CD you can use? Also, have you verified that the little platter that the lenses is on can move freely? You should be able to slide it very gently away from its initial position.


----------



## ryanneedshelp (Apr 5, 2007)

i dont have a lense cleaner but the lense can move freely


----------

